# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Has anyone ordered from acoustic disc?
I will probably order Back to Back today. Im not sure if i should order from Acoustic disc[ad] or from Elderly. Has anyone orderd from AD. It says you will get it within in 10 days but i want it sooner then that. I do not want to waste money on extra shipping. How is ordering from acoustic disc? Fast results? Thanks and sorry about another question from the gallery of Mike Fisher [PGA]

----------


## Brad Weiss

You can download the whole thing from iTunes for less than $20, pay no shipping and have it all right now! Burn it on a CD and you can play it most places.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I'd order it from Bill Hamilton at MidContinent Music, where I'd only pay $17.75 plus shipping (3.85?), get it in less than a week, get the really cool 8 panel four color liner notes, complete with essay by Don Stiernberg, & production credits.
(You'd also be supporting a heckuva good guy who stocks these sorts of oddball CDs just for us, more for the service than any meager profit.)
I bought mine from Scott during his promotion, but I think the copy he sold me was used. It was unsealed, and someone had marked with a Sharpie some kind of signature, "Doug," or "Dawn" or something...

He's got a whole bunch of other great things right up your alley, too. Go to his main page, and plug the word "jazz" into his search engine.

----------


## eastcarterman

I've ordered many things from Acoustic Disc. Very reliablea and each time it has only taken 4 business days to get here, KY from CA. So take that as you wish, and by the way Acoustic Disc are good people. No relation. M2C

----------

Thanks a bunch. I ordered it from acoustic disc this afternoon. I cant wait to get it.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

I ordered Back To Back from them and it literally took weeks. I had to send a follow-up eMail to check on it.

For me, the turn-around time was too slow.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

I've ordered from all of those people, and continue to do so. Acoustic Disc is great, and I've received my orders in satisfactory time (sometimes very fast, other times in a week or so). Eldery is about the same. But I would always prefer to order from Bill Hamilton, given the option. 

And Ted, I hate it when someone sells me something used like that. You have my address. Just send it to me, and as a favor I'll send you back a brand new one, unsealed. It's my way of making up for the raw deal you got from that other guy.....

Mark

----------


## luckylarue

Elderly is out of copies as of last week. I'd go with Acoustic Disc - always nice getting it from the source. Is there a bad Acoustic Disc release? I doubt it.

----------

> I ordered Back To Back from them and it literally took weeks. I had to send a follow-up eMail to check on it.
> 
> For me, the turn-around time was too slow.


 I sure hope it doesnt take that long. Where are you from LKN2MYIS ?

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Long Island, New York.

3/4 hour from Manhattan.

1 1/2 miles from the Bethpage BLACK Golf Course, home to the US Open.

----------


## mandolooter

mandohack...could it say Dawg maybe?

----------


## Dolamon

I just talked to Bill Hamilton at MidContinent Music,  he has Back to Back in Stock ... the new Double Album.

----------


## glauber

> I bought mine from Scott during his promotion, but I think the copy he sold me was used. It was unsealed, and someone had marked with a Sharpie some kind of signature, "Doug," or "Dawn" or something...


Dawg-gone it!

----------

Thanks for all the feedback. I am surprised how many people replyed in this sort of a topic.

----------


## Swinguit 57

I have nothing but praise for Acoustic Disc. #I've ordered many cd's from them and have always had my expectations surpassed. #My first discs from them were the Dave Appolon collection and the Oscar Aleman set, both superb. #I have "Back to Back" on lp; now it looks like I'll have to pick up the cd release to get the extra material --- aw shucks! #You can't go wrong with Acoustic Disc. #Good luck.

----------


## Pete Counter

There is also Bills Bluegrass$18 =$2 shipping and bill is eager to please.

----------


## Pete Counter

sorry that should be $18 + $2 shipping.

----------


## Martin Jonas

There are surprisingly many "Marketplace" sellers for "Back to Back" on Amazon UK, all shipping from Canada or the US, and the lowest price is £9.99 including shipping to the UK. That works out as $19.11 -- really quite competetive with the prices quoted in this thread.

Martin

----------

The only thing bad about living in VA is that acoustic disc is located alway across the country from me. But my cd should be arriving this week according to there 2 week deal. It said 10 buisness days and it hasnt been 10 yet. I am so anxious to get it.

----------


## Thessalus

This is not very related to the topic but it has to do with Acoustic Disc CDs.
Has anyone had any issues with playing HDCDs in a computer Cd drive? 
My cd player plays them fine, but when I try to play them in my computer to get the full 20-bits sound they are mostly unreadable.

----------

